# Sparkle or Glitter Hot Fix Vinyl Orange and Black?



## SBShell (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey all. I LOVE Imprintables Foils, but they don't carry black or orange, which OF COURSE I am now looking for. Is there another brand out there that does carry black and orange that is similiar?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

SBShell said:


> Is there another brand out there that does carry black and orange that is similiar?


Most certainly!

I'd recommend the Hot Fix Films "Metallic" product, as they offer a number of colors, including Orange and Black. You can buy this product in a roll, or by the foot if a small amount is needed, from Specialty Graphics.

It's my opinion that if you're looking for another Glitter material in those two colors, Hot Fix Films sells one of the most attractive product of this kind called, you guessed it, "Glitter!" Specialty Graphics sells this as well.

Hot Fix Film products at Specialty Graphics

The Hot Fix Films company site is: HOT FIX FILMS

AB


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I get my hot fix from www.heatpressvinyl.com. Roger (plan B) does a nice job and has a good price too. ... JB


----------



## SBShell (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you both so much. I did find the orange, the black is apparently a little more elusive! The orange was more imporant (at least for my basketball customer!) 

Thanks again!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Shell, I was wondering where you found the orange. I haven't looked for it yet myself. I know i will be needig some soon. .... JB


----------



## SBShell (Jan 1, 2008)

My bad it was actually the holigraphic foil I was looking for and the company you suggested had it. Also, the company Specialty Graphics carries it in the orange and black. Speciality Graphics also had a lot of glitter too.


----------

